# Just incase you didn't know



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

here is a little mod that i just found and wiill give better pedal response and it takes 1 min....

and no I dont think it makes hp just better response....


http://www.geocities.com/n_dahi/throttle_cable/throttle_cable.htm


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

looks handy


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i noticed a diffrence almost backed into a car+


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Wes mentioned that to me a couple of months back(Thanks Wes). Made big improvements on my response. BIG difference.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah it was great i couldn't beleive how much slack there was!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

have it done too, quick take-offs now


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

is that installation hard to do? cuz i was reading the instructions and they seemed kinda weird, and is it for the sr20 or the ga16de or both?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

BOTH. I have the 1.6 and it took less than 2 minutes to adjust. Just make sure you know which one you are adjusting(if you have cruise control).


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah it makes it sound allot worse than it is


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

yea and its not an install, its just the loosining and tightening of 2 bolts. The cable you want to adjust is the one closest to you, and also its better to have the car running when you do it so that you dont tighten it too much and effect the idle.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I thought it was the wire colser to the TB


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *I thought it was the wire colser to the TB *


It is. The one closest to the front of the car is the Cruise. At least in MINE it is.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *The cable you want to adjust is the one closest to you,. *



yeah is that what he meant to say i took it as frmo standing over the engine he meant closer to you...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

yea i mean when standing in front of the car over the engine, it is the wire closest to you


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well on my car iti is the second wire ....

looking at the engine


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

your probably right then, i have a bad memory


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

does this little mod affect emissions in any way??? if not, its tight, i never knew about this one....quicker take offs, thats just what we need on our 1.6L's


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

YOu guys just confused the [email protected]#K out of me. I know what I'm supposed to be doing but I don't know what wire to do it to now. I have the 1.6 GA. how do you tell which wire is cruise and which one is gas pedal. SOunds like it'll be a nice little improvement cause I put pedal covers on and I might have lost a tiny bit of pedal throw when I floor it, i mean it might not be as close to the "floor" as it was before I put the pedals on. anyways, how do I tell which wire to adjust.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

hey, I just broke my cherry! (100 posts)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HERE!! Hopefully this will help EVERYONE. So there is no confusion I maped it out for ya. Thank Michael for the pic from NPM. BTW-nice engine.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanx timbo..

i will be doing that soon.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

So no side affects at all with this alteration? 

Seems like everything on the car that is added or modified has some type of bad side effect.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I think that the only way this mod would have side effects is if you tightened it to much. Other then that eveything should be ok.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

The only thing this will do is take the slack out of your gas pedal. Intead of pushing on it 3/4 of an inch (just an example) you'll only have to push down maybe 1/4 or 1/2 inch. Unless as stated above, you adjust it TOO tight and screw up your idle.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes you will know if you went to tight.... your idle ill be over 1 k
or you will feel or hear it....no side affects caused by this..


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

just went outside and tried this freebie, haha, man, take off is tight!! not like before where u kinda had to wait a while for the car to take off, this time the car jumps! haha and i'm still not too sure/convinced if this affects emissions, but when i have to smog my car, i'm going to give some lag just to be on the safe side


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I went outside and did mine a minute ago, and I was appauled when I noticed that the throttle cable was so loose it was almost hanging off the drum guides. I adjusted it all the way and it still wasn't completely tight. All this mod does is take the slack out of the throttle cable (like someone else said), so when you floor the gas pedal there's less slack in the cable and the throttle opens up more than it did before. What you thought was WOT before the mod was actually more like 4/5 open throttle. Now it's definitely WOT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah, there was definetaly a lot of slack for it to be WOT, the car picks up quicker as well, especially from take off if u floor it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Does it matter if its for an Auto or Manual, because I would do this to my Auto by what you people have been saying. It cant hurt to do it (if its not too tight) and is good, so you recommend doing it?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Transmission shouldn't matter. I haven't driven my car yet since I did it but I revved my engine a few times and I don't have to push the pedal in nearly as far to get it to rev high and fast. It idled at about 1200 rpm but that was because the car was still cold, as I never got it quite tight enough to even turn the throttle drum so it wasn't that. Pushing the pedal to the floor should actually be WOT now though instead of about 4/5 WOT.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

all it does is improve gas pedal response....

so that when you tap the pedal the car goes instead of it taking a little more of pushing the pedal ...

it really does feelallot better..


manual or auto does not matter


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Feels great doesn't it.  I got mine done a few months ago, and it was great for about 3 months...then the excitement wore off.


----------



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

did mine last night after reading the post, then got into the tuning mood...made my timing a tad bit less advanced, and raised the idle...all together, it feels brand new. amazing what checking those little things will do for you. b4, when i had accessories on (stereo, lights, heater), the idle would drop and sound kinda nasty compared to it now...smooth idle no matter what... it's purrrring now. i even went out driving this sunday morning after 3 hrs of sleep. it's liking finding a new sex position with your old girlfriend. my alternator may be getting old, though, so perhaps i should look into replacing that sometime.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I adjusted mine also. Unfortunately my throttle cable was pretty snug already but there was a little slack and I took it out of the line. I noticed the improvement right away even with on ly a minor adjustment. I imagine you guys with the real loose cables must have been pretty happy to have WOT back. By the way I think it's wise to adjust the other cable anyways, cause you may create too much slack on the other cable if you don't, plus just like cable #1, it's harmless to adjust it. Thanks again for the awesome idea bro


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Ummm... I don't know much about cars...

So... With the stock adjustment being loose it will take longer (more distance) to rev up the car? So if I tighten it, I'll get the power quicker? Does it do anything else?

And what is WOT?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes that about all that it does. Also WOT is wide open throttle.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Yes that about all that it does. Also WOT is wide open throttle. *


But all things concerning... Now when I floor my car... The revs do go up... So... Would that mean I can't floor it or I'll red line all the time?

(BTW I drive an auto... So I can't change gears at will...)


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

ok what it means is when you floor you car now, you do not achieve WOT. Maybe 4/5 of the throttle. So your not utilizing the full capabillity of your throttle. Once you do this it tightens up the cable so you can fully achieve WOT if wanted. It wont do it unless you want it to.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Also i would think people with the automatics would get the most out of this mod. Not saying that with a manual you dont get great usage out of this, but we already have an advantage over the auto's.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Also i would think people with the automatics would get the most out of this mod. Not saying that with a manual you dont get great usage out of this, but we already have an advantage over the auto's. *


I see... ok thanks

I think I'll try it out when I get the free time from HW to do it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

yeah, not saying this isnt good for manuals, but this mod is extremely awesome for us people with automatics since we suffer from laggin'.....and manuals have more power(not HP) over us.........


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

ok... I just did it and... It worked but one thing is bothering me.

You know how in the instruction is said adjust it till the drum starts to move... Well... I ran out of adjusting room before all the slack was gone...

GA16DE

So... Did other GA16DE owners with Autos notice that too, or is it just me?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hmm, this sounds interesting. i will try this out later this week


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

freezing_frost said:


> *ok... I just did it and... It worked but one thing is bothering me.
> 
> You know how in the instruction is said adjust it till the drum starts to move... Well... I ran out of adjusting room before all the slack was gone...
> 
> ...


So you adjusted it all the way to the lil black rubber guide. I had the problem too, but once i hit the lil black thing you can still adjust it a lil more.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *
> 
> So you adjusted it all the way to the lil black rubber guide. I had the problem too, but once i hit the lil black thing you can still adjust it a lil more. *


Yea, I was afraid that the lock nut was off the thread so I didn't keep going. So it is ok to just turn the lock nut right up to the rubber stopper, right?

Oh yea, the responce from what I did so far is a lot better then before. Thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea thats fine. But you will know when you go too much, because the throttle drum (circle thing the wires connect to) will move once it moves back it down a lil bit and then tighten up the back nut.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i tightened it today, it was good, i like the response better but I'd love it to be even more, i spun out really well today, and I wasn't trying, so it was odd, i wish it had the takeoff my camaro did, but then agian there is a big difference, even between 1.6L and 5.0L


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well mine styill has a little slack left in it... but nothing to much to worry about!!!


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Newbie question, which nut is the lock nut, and which nut is the adjusting nut? Left? Right?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

It's misleading. They're either both locknuts, or neither one are lock nuts. They both tighten down against that metal piece to keep it in place. If you loosen them both you can move the entire cable assembly back and forth and get it as tight as you want it (or as tight as you can go), then tighten down both nuts against the metal piece to secure it.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i want free mods now, tons and tons of free mods


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i cant believe something so simple has gotten so much response. did you guys know that you can run premium fuel and then advance your timing to 15* and get slightly more power. (for free!) and if your timing is stock, and you dont get any pinging w/ 87 octane, please dont run premium, its a waste of your cash and one of the reasons we can only get 91 in CA. (all right, its just a little funny how many people are so excited over this. haha)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> * run premium fuel and then advance your timing to 15* and get slightly more power. (for free!)
> premium = more cash *


Not exactly free, is it?  I'm considering going back to stock timing....then advancing it again in a couple of months....I got used to the power long ago.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, but come on. It's only about $2.00 more per fill-up. Not exactly breaking the bank. That's only about $100 more per year, which ain't that much. Hell, I could save $4.00 a week by purchasing the 6-pack of Mt.Dew bottles instead of buying one a day at work, BUT I DON'T. It's not like your doubling your price of gas. Think about it IT'S only $2.00. 

But of course I try to find who sells the premium for less. Just not Clark or Marathon. ANYWAY, way off topic......


----------

